# Looking for a graphic designer



## primal1331 (Feb 17, 2012)

Hi, I'm starting up an mma clothing company. I have great ideas,will and determination. But I'm lacking in my design capability. So I'm looking for a designer in Connecticut that is willing to work per design. And if it takes off potential for more. If there's any interest or idea's. Please let me know.


----------



## AtkinsonConsult (May 2, 2011)

Yo Primal:

I'd search for someone that can do the job and not someone that just happens to live in your area. Search the boards and you can find one or two to your liking. 

I highly recommend Fluid. Here's his info - richard[USER=301]@Fluid[/USER]dsn.com 

Good luck,

-M


----------



## primal1331 (Feb 17, 2012)

very true. I just have a real hard time doing business with someone i never met. But definitely will keep it open.


----------



## smonster50 (Jan 17, 2012)

AtkinsonConsult said:


> Yo Primal:
> 
> I'd search for someone that can do the job and not someone that just happens to live in your area. Search the boards and you can find one or two to your liking.
> 
> ...


I agree, try looking at a freelancer first before you narrow your search for designers to just your area. A lot of designers like to work from home and collaborate via phone and internet. This might be your best way to go. I'd love to help you out, but I don't think my skills are quite there yet.


----------



## primal1331 (Feb 17, 2012)

IF any one has any solid recommendations i would appreciate it.


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I agree, you might get better artist options if you don't limit to just artists in your state. Check the Referrals and Recommendations section of this forum, a few of the artists have threads there where other forums members review their experience using them.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I create a lot of MMA designs for my clients' clothing lines. Feel free to check out my website and let me know if you are interested. (you can email me through my site).


----------

